# sony handycam drivers needed



## handyg (May 30, 2007)

I just bought an open box Sony Handycam DCR-SR 80. It didn't have the cd with the drivers and "image mixer." Where can I find the drivers without paying them $62? I am running XP.

Thanks,


----------



## exceller (Dec 2, 2003)

try this:- http://support.sony-europe.com/dime/camcorders/HDR/HDR.aspx?l=en&m=DCR-SR80E


----------

